# Xampp von außerhalb erreichbar



## chris0809 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo tutorial-Gemeinde,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Xampp. Folgende Situation:

Ich habe es geschafft, das ich übers Internet meine Xampp Startseite aufgerufen bekommen mithilfe von DynDns. Natürlich abgesichert mit einem Passwort.  Allerdings möchte ich, wenn ich die dns von dyndns im Browser eingebe nicht auf die Xampp Startseite gelangen, sondern auf meiner eigenen zu Testzwecken erstellte Site landen, welche sich im htdocs - Ordner von Xampp befindet. Gibt es eine Datei im Apache Ordner oder irgendwo anders wo man das anpassen kann? Und wenn ja - wie?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## timestamp (13. Februar 2011)

Du müsstest in deiner index.php eine Weiterleitung zu deiner Seite einbauen.

```
header('Location: meineseite.php');
exit(0);
```


----------



## tombe (13. Februar 2011)

Also auf der Seite von Apache Friends ist es so beschrieben:



> Der Dokumenten-Ordner (DocumentRoot) ist "\xampp\htdocs". Dort ist die Index-Seite (index.php) die eigentliche Startseite, die beim Aufruf von "http://localhost/" angezeigt wird. Wahlweise kann diese auch gelöscht und eine eigene "index.php" oder "index.html" erstellt werden.
> 
> Auch wenn man in diesem DocumentRoot die Index-Seite austauscht, kommt man immer noch mit  http://localhost/xampp/ zu den XAMPP Beispielen.



Ich wollte versuchen in der hosts Datei den Eintrag für "localhost" so zu ändern das er direkt auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis im htdocs umleitet aber das hat bei mir jetzt nicht geklappt!?

Würde es an deiner Stelle so wie oben beschrieben machen. Kannst ja auch einfach eine neue Index erstellen die ihrerseits dann auf die gewünschte Datei umleitet.


----------



## chris0809 (13. Februar 2011)

Also der Tipp von "Timestamp" hat leider nicht funktioniert, trotzdem danke. Das mit dem ersetzen der index.php wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Ich dachte mir das es da doch bestimmt eine schönere Lösung für gibt.


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (15. Februar 2011)

Wie tombe schon sagte, die sauberste Lösung ist es den Basis-Pfad auf dein entsprechendes Webverzeichnis umzulegen, dazu findest du im Verzeichnis *%XAMPPRROOT%/apache/conf* die Datei *httpd.conf* diese dann einfach mit einem Texteditor öffnen und nach dem String "DocumentRoot" suchen, dann den Pfad wie gewünscht ändern und dann den Apache neustarten. Nun sollte die Webseite direkt so zugreifbar sein.


----------



## tombe (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe da vielleicht was gefunden was dir hilft, DynDNS und virtuelle Hosts. Auf dieser Seite ist eigentlich gut beschrieben wie du vorgehen musst.

Habe es selber zwar nicht getestet aber es hört sich gut an.


----------



## chris0809 (15. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Link. Ich werde es leider erst morgen probieren können. Solange müsst ihr euch leider gedulden. ;=)


----------

